# Bella needs some prayers...



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella has had an exacerbation of her ME...she is quite ill....she is still at home and hopefully can stay at home with me....prayers and positive thoughts would be gratefully appreciated as I am a firm believer in the power of prayer....her weight is down....hopefully she will be able to swallow mashed potatoes today....you can see in this pic, my little diva doesn't have her usual sassy spark in those eyes...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be thinking of you both. Hugs to Bella, she is such a special girl. xxxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless her little heart-and yours, too-as you care for her and are so worried!
You can count on me to pray!

Keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Bella you beautiful little girl, you are such an inspiration on this forum, get better soon.

My prayers are with you and a zillion postive thoughts for a speedy recovery.

Hugs and kisses Regina


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers to precious Bella and her family...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get well soon Bella! We are pulling for you sweet girl.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers....Bella was able to take a few bites of mashed potato....she wanted to go out and lay on her chaise lounge in the sun...so she is sleeping now...no signs of aspiration pneumonia, ..so maybe we have turned the corner again ! I just noticed how soiled her procollar was in that pic...she had regurged so many times in the night...its in the wash now ...thankfully we have more than one for her !


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Many prayers for little sweet Bella, and lots of comforting thoughts of her being well.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sending Bella good vibes..... hope she feels better soon *hugs*


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

sending love and prayers!  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Sending you lots if love and prayers poor bella. I hope you get better real soon baby girl!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

2 pm...Bella has had a good nap on the deck...taken some fluids.....still not terribly interested in eating but is taking her meds ok...she looks much brighter this afternoon....


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww poor baby! i hope she gets better!  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i hope Bella feels better soon


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this post--Oh, sweet, sweet Bella. I will be praying for her and you as you continue to provide for her the very best care and love as you always have. Please continue the updates as I know we all care and are concerned for Bella, Beautiful one.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bless you sweet Bella. My hubby,Jasper and Moose and of course myself are all sending you lots of prayers and positive healing thoughts. Hope you feel better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way! Get well soon Bella


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

*Bella update..*

I took Bella to the ER clinic this morning...she remained very nauseated and would not take anything  by mouth....she received a shot of cerenia and enough cerenia tablets until her DVM will be back in the office on Tuesday....she was very lethargic after the injection...its about a 1 hr 15 min drive back home and she slept all the way..shortly after we got home she had a mega regurg..enough to soak herself...they said the shot was good for 24 hrs...so hopefully she can take some supper later this aft...she took some water thickened . I may try her with a pop sickle after a bit...she is not out of the woods yet


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am Praying for Bella...


----------



## Rasco (May 16, 2012)

I hope Bella gets better...


----------

